# Socialization Blog



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Going to try to consistently track Rollo and I’s Ongoing socialization stuff we do! Rollo is 6 months old and we just got done playing some tug and other games right next to the outlet mall this morning! Super busy area! Rollo got tons of comments from people admiring his coat color. Just don’t want him getting too cocky :


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo took a trip to Lowe’s with my dad and I this afternoon! Rollo did great a lady and her son (5 years old) came over and asked if they could pet Rollo & told me they had to put their 14 year old dog to sleep today...they wanted to love up on Rollo and he was amazing especially with the young child. Little rockstar! (Yes I know his collars to big he has a custom one from K9Tactical that is one it’s way!)


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Took Rollo to the park and then to spin pizza where he hung out on th patio while we ate. Fun Sunday


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo and I played tug in the grass area of price chopper of price chopper this morning after some training! I don’t believe Rollo noticed the shoppers coming in and out but he noticed my hand and how to bite it instead of the tug a couple of times! Good vibes all around


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Happy Rollo! He looks great and sounds like things are going wonderfully


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Puttin in work I see! 

Are you eventually wanting Rollo to do the Canine Good Citizen and/or the Public Access Test???


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Puttin in work I see!
> 
> Are you eventually wanting Rollo to do the Canine Good Citizen and/or the Public Access Test???


Maybe the CGC i don’t really know much about the public access!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Puttin in work I see!
> 
> Are you eventually wanting Rollo to do the Canine Good Citizen and/or the Public Access Test???


I’m kinda just going with what Rollo seems to enjoy and likes doing so well have to see!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Puttin in work I see!
> 
> Are you eventually wanting Rollo to do the Canine Good Citizen and/or the Public Access Test???


I’m kinda just going with what Rollo seems to enjoy and likes doing so well have to see!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Puttin in work I see!
> 
> Are you eventually wanting Rollo to do the Canine Good Citizen and/or the Public Access Test???


I’m kinda just going with what Rollo seems to enjoy and likes doing so well have to see!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Wednesday 6/27/2018 
A little 7:00 AM fun watching & eating at Leawoods finest “Geezer Park” lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo did bark at an elderly Asian woman riding a bike lol so either needs more exposure to Asian women or Asian women on bikes...Rollo loves motorcycles tho lol cause my roommate last semester in school had a Harley so I rewarded him all the time from when he was 8 weeks old whenever he got close or on the motorcycle or whenever my buddy reved the engine haha


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Are you allowed to bring dogs into Lowe's? I know you're allowed to bring dogs into pet stores but other stores?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Are you allowed to bring dogs into Lowe's? I know you're allowed to bring dogs into pet stores but other stores?


 YES! Or at least the one that I live next to allows it!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

tc68 said:


> Are you allowed to bring dogs into Lowe's? I know you're allowed to bring dogs into pet stores but other stores?


all lowes allow dogs (on leash)


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Rollo did bark at an elderly Asian woman riding a bike lol so either needs more exposure to Asian women or Asian women on bikes...Rollo loves motorcycles tho lol cause my roommate last semester in school had a Harley so I rewarded him all the time from when he was 8 weeks old whenever he got close or on the motorcycle or whenever my buddy reved the engine haha


I about snorted my rockstar out my nose readin this LOL! Mei freaks out with motorcycles. Maybe it wasn't a freak out, I helped her past it, but she definitely knew it was there and loud. Some dumb kid in the neighborhood was just parked in front of his house revving the engine on his dirt bike. 

I've been out training in the field at work for past few days and haven't seen Mei at all!! She is going to FREAK when I get home today! I'll give her a free pass to jump all over me all she wants when I get home. I called home yesterday and my wife had me on speaker and Mei heard my voice. My wife said her ears perked sideways like radars and started walking around looking for me LOL.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Lol Rollo’s Official name is “Bad Mama Jama” so he has to like choppers dude


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Wednesday 6/27/2018 - Rollo enjoying his frozen Kong by the children’s playground! Some kid yelled “look it’s a real life wolf!” Lol


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

tc68 said:


> Are you allowed to bring dogs into Lowe's? I know you're allowed to bring dogs into pet stores but other stores?


Lowe's, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, and most feed stores allow dogs! Typically find way fewer little yappy dogs in those places too! (No offense intended to any lovers of little yappy breeds, I have a Chihuahua living with me currently! )


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

tim_s_adams said:


> Lowe's, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, and most feed stores allow dogs! Typically find way fewer little yappy dogs in those places too! (No offense intended to any lovers of little yappy breeds, I have a Chihuahua living with me currently! )


I won't do it, but it's good to know.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tc68 said:


> tim_s_adams said:
> 
> 
> > Lowe's, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, and most feed stores allow dogs! Typically find way fewer little yappy dogs in those places too! (No offense intended to any lovers of little yappy breeds, I have a Chihuahua living with me currently! )
> ...


Why not??


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

MIDNIGHT FUN (6/27/18): Rollo working on his commands on lots of different surfaces! Working on down on a screen door!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Thursday morning 6/28/18: Took Rollo to the back side of an abandoned Hy-Vee for some exploration and fame across these meta grate stairs. Rollo flew up them but unfortunately there was broken glass around most of the area so I had him come down so we could leave so no pics of him on it...


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Chuck94! said:


> Why not??


It's not important. If you really want to know, pm me.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Goon Squad. Rollo’s face after doing a very short leash walk past the circus that is a children’s playground


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> > Why not??
> ...


I'm going to Lowes and Petsmart today for some training. Gonna be great! I have the next two weeks off!!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> tc68 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck94! said:
> ...


Nice! Rollo and I went to Lowe’s this morning...it made my day when one of the employees said “you have such a well behaved dog” ... 
Lowe’s and Home Depot are like candy stores to me so I take Rollo to them all the time!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Saturday morning (6.30.2018) trip around this huge Town Centre outdoor shopping area! Lots of people...Rollo and I did not mind getting stopped by some of the women doing Pilates this morning Lol we walked by this little studio with all glass windows and enjoyed some chit chat with fit chicks!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Saturday morning (6.30.2018) trip around this huge Town Centre outdoor shopping area! Lots of people...Rollo and I did not mind getting stopped by some of the women doing Pilates this morning Lol we walked by this little studio with all glass windows and enjoyed some chit chat with fit chicks!


Mei said - "Well ya. Rollo is a chic magnet!"


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Mei said - "Well ya. Rollo is a chic magnet!"


We train for this everyday; How can I train Rollo in a way that will get more women to stop and talk to me? Lol all the other training stuff is waste


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Mei said - "Well ya. Rollo is a chic magnet!"
> ...


Well of course lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Lordie, when my hubby walks our big-boy in the tourist / resort areas like the boardwalks near the bay, women stop and want to talk about dogs ALL the time. In the summer they ask to pet him and if our boy isn't overtired and in good spirits, my hubby will say yes. Ladies, when you are wearing skimpy summer tops, remember to bend at the knees, not your waist!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

car2ner said:


> Lordie, when my hubby walks our big-boy in the tourist / resort areas like the boardwalks near the bay, women stop and want to talk about dogs ALL the time. In the summer they ask to pet him and if our boy isn't overtired and in good spirits, my hubby will say yes. Ladies, when you are wearing skimpy summer tops, remember to bend at the knees, not your waist!


Lol! I will be sure to pass that tip on to the next ladies


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Sunday 7/1/18: mom Dad Sister and I went to Lowe’s cause my mom needed to order something! A woman came up to me and takes to me for like 20 minutes. She couldn’t believe how calm and well behaved Rollo was and she has a female gsd the same age that she’s trying “to get just like him”...SO that was pretty cool. I’m a bit of a perfectionist and these kind of compliments from people pull me back to reality when i constantly feel like I have no idea what I’m doing training a dog LOL
Then later this evening when it cooled we took a short walk all through the hy vee parking lot while people were cthere king and going.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Monday 7/2/18 lots of socialization for Rollo today. In the morning I took his breakfast kibble and we sat in a grass area outside entrance of a supermarket and just sat under the a tree in some shade while looking at people and doing engagement stuff for breakfast. Then after I got off work from being a super camp counselor (lol) Rollo and I went to a gas station where Rollo got out of the car and sat next to me while I aired up my tires. Always surprised his “who cares?” Reaction to the loud air machine. Finally we went to a petsmart we’ve never been before, walked around, looked at some hamsters and got some work around tons of small children lol. I need to take better pictures but I really hate doing it lol. Side note...Rollo has an insane nose anytime we go somewhere new his nose is glued, and I mean completely smashed to the ground without looking up from the parking lot all the way to like 15 feet inside the store lol. May need to get him into some official nose/tracking type activity. Rollo got so many “sweet boy” comments. I love him so much. He’s really taught me responsibility in college


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Exposure/socialization is great, but does Rollo get any down time? By that I mean several hours without you present? Might want to add that into the training if you haven't yet. It's also VERY important!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Exposure/socialization is great, but does Rollo get any down time? By that I mean several hours without you present? Might want to add that into the training if you haven't yet. It's also VERY important!


Rollo is in his crate from 1 pm - 6 pm everyday while I’m gone


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> tim_s_adams said:
> 
> 
> > Exposure/socialization is great, but does Rollo get any down time? By that I mean several hours without you present? Might want to add that into the training if you haven't yet. It's also VERY important!
> ...


I bet he's SO excited when you come home. Mei wont let me do anything for like 5 minutes when I get home. She is so spoiled!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> > tim_s_adams said:
> ...


I hear that! Definitely!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Tuesday 7/3/18:
Rollo and I went to a soccer field at a park this morning and worked on heeling on leash. Note my “heeling” is NOT strict competition heeling lol just want him to walk right next to me. So did that with some distractions. Then when I got home from work, Rollo and I went to PetCo to return some collars. Some lady in line was obsessed with Rollo and his coat color lol she took a bunch of pictures of him and said her next dog will be a GSD just like him. Ok....lol
One thing I’ve been working on every night is teaching Rollo to settle or lay down on his dog bed by the sofa in the living room when the other two dogs are present. Been about 3 days so far and HUGE IMPROVEMENTS! Rollo is now going there and staying put on his own with the other dogs waking around him - this is very gnarly! Sorry NO PICS


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo aka Daddy Long Legs laying on his bed in place for about 15 minutes while I was on the computer. HAD TO POST A PIC TODAY


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

4th of July: Very little going on today...Went to a parking garage area and walked around but mostly just hanging out and enjoying company!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome! Looks like ya'll had fun! How was Rollo with the fireworks? Mei does not like them. She was totally fine in the house. I couldn't walk her or anything yesterday evening.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Awesome! Looks like ya'll had fun! How was Rollo with the fireworks? Mei does not like them. She was totally fine in the house. I couldn't walk her or anything yesterday evening.


 thanks @Mei ! Rollo actually was incredible with the fireworks! I was walking Rollo right past our neighbors, probably 20 people, who blew off like one of those huge rolls of 500 firecrackers and Rollo just looked at them for a sec and then kept on waking. I was so proud. We were in the backyard when the huge ones were going off and Rollo would stare at them in the sky and then keep on playing lol


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Looks like ya'll had fun! How was Rollo with the fireworks? Mei does not like them. She was totally fine in the house. I couldn't walk her or anything yesterday evening.
> ...


Wow, that's great! She at least stayed outside with us tonight. Wasn't nearly as loud as last night though.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Going to update the BUSY BUSY past couple of days for Rollo and I soon! I llike hand writing the stuff down we do and then transfer it here to the forum...but I’m bad at keeping up daily


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Going to update the BUSY BUSY past couple of days for Rollo and I soon! I llike hand writing the stuff down we do and then transfer it here to the forum...but I’m bad at keeping up daily


Same. I am not excited to go back to work starting wed....Mei is gonna miss all the time I've had off...


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Same. I am not excited to go back to work starting wed....Mei is gonna miss all the time I've had off...


I wish I got paid to post on the GSD forum lol - will try to update past couple of days on here maybe tomorrow. In the meantime, here is a picture of Baby Rollo to provide distraction


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

WALKING ACROSS THE LADDER:
Working for the first time on Rollo “walking” on/across a ladder & other crazy footings! A lot of work to do but it’s fun messing around lol


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

So brave! Funny, we did something similar today out behind the tractor supply store lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo and I watching the train pass by calmly this morning!
https://youtu.be/3hA99l_hApU


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I was taking Rollo on our nightly walk after wrk today and one of our neighbors a few houses down flagged Rollo and I down to talk...he started off complimenting Rollo on how incredible he looked but then he told me how him and his dad had GSD’s their whole life. Now I’ve heard this many times since I’ve got Rollo so nothing knew here I thought to myself. Then the man said take a look at this picture and pulled out his phone and proceeded to show me a picture of his dad in Vietnam will his full uniform on and machine gun in hand - he also had a 3 month old GSD puppy sitting on his shoulder and the man’s father was kissing the puppy in the picture. My neighbor started to tear up as he said that was his dads first GSD & first ever dog...he said his dad told him it was the best d*mn dog and that’s how he came to love the breed. Our conversation ended with my neighbor telling me he could see it in Rollos eyes & his demeanor that he was and will be a wonderful dog for many years. I shook his hand and continued Rollo and i’s Walk with such joy fillling my entire body. I met a great new neighbor and can’t help but think seeing Rollo and talking about his dad and his dog must have been the highlight of the mans day. I love Rollo and I love GSD’s (and all dogs lol) but shepherds really being our an emotional response in people I have never seen before. Good karma for all today! Rollo pictured here with his old sweet sister Snickers after said walk!
*END OF LONG POST THANKS*


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a great story! It almost surprises me anymore when someone your age knows and/or seems to care about the Vietnam war. When I was just a kid, my oldest sister was in high school, and her friends came and hung out at our house alot, so I knew them well. Many of those kids died, or came back very changed by their Vietnam war experiences, so yeah, frim that perspective it has impacted my life alot...

Good for you to stop and hear this man out! I bet it did make his day!

That, and I was beginning to worry about Rollo, and his socialization, since it's been awhile since you've posted new adventures LOL!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

That's awesome! I had a similar situation out on a hike at some waterfalls in a canyon, minus a veteran story. This old couple that had a GSD for many years stopped me and complimented Mei. The gentleman got teary eyed talking about his GSDs passing and they've always wanted another but can't ever replace the one they had. Our pups are awesome! I can't believe the bond Mei and I have built so far! I worked a long day and called my wife who put me on speakerphone. Mei heard me and I could hear her whimpering and my wife said she's running around house looking for me whimpering cause she could hear me lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Here is a picture and some videos of a day in the life of Rollo and myself today - Friday - 7/13/2018
https://youtu.be/tUypfqwmrLI
https://youtu.be/dbUJlRtBcJ4
https://youtu.be/VKRPhSI9sNg
https://youtu.be/lL_p7RIxWPg


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> That's awesome! I had a similar situation out on a hike at some waterfalls in a canyon, minus a veteran story. This old couple that had a GSD for many years stopped me and complimented Mei. The gentleman got teary eyed talking about his GSDs passing and they've always wanted another but can't ever replace the one they had. Our pups are awesome! I can't believe the bond Mei and I have built so far! I worked a long day and called my wife who put me on speakerphone. Mei heard me and I could hear her whimpering and my wife said she's running around house looking for me whimpering cause she could hear me lol


Dude I love these kinds of stories! Ar first I would get uncomfortable when people would get emotional but now it makes my day! I’ve NEVER seen a dog breed strike such deep positive emotions from so many different people...lol and I get to meet a lot of new cool people which is gnarly!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Some Saturday morning fun with Rollo. It feels sooo nice out for a change which makes it so much easier to get out! More to come later today...Bear wresting?
https://youtu.be/mk6OzUFnVz8
https://youtu.be/6whsL1gdstw
https://youtu.be/qPhkrEYHL74


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Set up a little obstacle course in the backyard this afternoon. Continuing to work on Rollo putting his feet up on new/different surfaces & objects. Rollo ran across one of the baby gates that we had lying in the yard. then Rollo jumped up on his x - pens grate that we had lying flat in the yard and finally ended with Rollo putting his feet on and off a small elevated wooden box! Nothing special here just figured I’d mix it up lol


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

What's lady slayer Rollo been up to lately??? How you guys doin?? 

Great adventures I hope!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> What's lady slayer Rollo been up to lately??? How you guys doin??
> 
> Great adventures I hope!


Rollo has been fantastic recently! I just have been really slacking on posting all the stuff we do..don't worry we are still going harder than ever - Rollo and I have *mainly been working on Walking in new places of with extreme distractions (appropriate of course) and still walking with good leash manners and pretty much ignoring all the crazy*! We are also working on doing this at a normal to slow pace, I found myself just speed walking through every distraction to try to get it over..so now we walk through every distraction area EXTRA SLOW and practice calm loose leash walking! Rollo is doing so good and I had a lady ask me if I train dogs...GOOD LORN I NEVER EVEN FATHOMED THAT BEING SOMETHING THAT WOULD HAPPEN lol. *Other than that I am working with Rollo climbing on top of literally every obstacle possible out in public to BUILD HIS CONFIDENCE like crazy!*


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

*I hate filming when we are working on hard stuff* but I'll try to get some better pictures/footage soon!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo always loves watching the trains go by! *TRAIN WATCHING:*


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Man! I wish we had a train nearby Mei could watch! I'd have to drive out of my way to take here to some tracks and then who knows how long until one comes by lol!

He's lookin real good on the leash! Great work!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo throwing his feet confidently up on everything is what we’re all about!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Man! I wish we had a train nearby Mei could watch! I'd have to drive out of my way to take here to some tracks and then who knows how long until one comes by lol!
> 
> He's lookin real good on the leash! Great work!


Thanks! We have spent lots of time on it lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Things have been going really really great with Rollo lately! I’ve also been trying to spend less time on the computer hence why I’ve been posting less! Feels good-gonna try to keep it up! Hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Yesterday’s trip to PetCo 

https://youtu.be/yiF_HqAUVTM


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome! Go Rollo! Our last Petsmart trip, people wouldn't leave us alone. Kind of turned me off to go anymore.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Here is what Rollo and I have been working on lately: Getting on every possible surface we can find & mastering our leash manners...both are coming along mighty fine & I'm enjoying this ride with Rollo that is for sure!

New surface at the playground:





Walking like a boss on leash:





Weird Sewer top:





Weird Elevated Sewer top pt. 2:


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Rollo's the man! Isn't it nice walkin loose or no leash! I see too many dogs in my neighborhood walkin their humans lol!

Great training!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been enjoying your threadI like taking my dogs out and about and encouraging them to walk and climb on various surfaces too.The only thing that they don't care for is a little swinging bridge at a school playground.The footing is solid but they definitely don't care for the movement!
One of the classes Samson and I attended had different surfaces laid out to walk our dogs over and they had big sheets of bubble wrap.Some of the dogs were so surprised by the texture and pops they would hop straight up and be like "What the heck!!"It was hilarious!After a couple of walks around most of them were ok with it.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

*Fetch:* Rollo has mastered the art of playing fetch, allowing me to be lazy and never get up from my chair lol GOOD BOY!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome! Endless fun for Rollo!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Awesome! Endless fun for Rollo!


Thanks boss @Mei!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo drinking from the fountain at Avila University:




Rollo behaving wonderfully while we eat at Spin pizza:




Rollo showing off his vertical at the park on our walk this morning:


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

This is Rollo's REGAL pose as king of the backyard and all around bad mother trucker!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I've been MIA for a while I was out of the country and just busy with other things but here is a recent video of Rollo meeting my friends 10 week old baby puppy girl "Dany"


----------

